# How do you do this?



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

Inspector is correct, you are not. Hit both panels. NE Ohio. How would you do it on a duplex with a 200 amp meter and 2 100 amp mb panels?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Inspector is correct. You need to hit both disconnecting means.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Functionally no different than when you and your neighbor are both bonded to the same city water line.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Think about a line gutter with six 200 amp disconnects.
Same concept.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Well I'll have to check with the local AHJ to make sure I did not misunderstand what they said. If I don't forget, I'll let y'all know next week.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Functionally no different than when you and your neighbor are both bonded to the same city water line.


Yes, and wasn't that the problem shown in CS's video?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Think about a line gutter with six 200 amp disconnects.
> Same concept.


If I was doing that, I'd take the GEC to the gutter and make the connection there.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can either run 2 pieces of #4 - one from each panel- or in this case a #2 to the meter base. You can also do it as the inspector stated but why not just use the meter base. Around here that is a non issue for the power company but maybe there it is a problem- IDK


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

That we're _legally _empowered by the NEC and our ground*ING* methods to introduce quite a few parallel paths here is a valid concern. :001_huh:

I'm under the impression, and greatly due to the ability of _certian posters_ :whistling2: who can delve into detail, that other countries/systems/electricians have a different view of it all.

As such, these issues transcend what is '_code_', elevating to what is '_fundamental electrical theory'_

A grand ex. being the NEC forwards the notion the earth is _not_ a conductor, which is about as theoretically viable as the moon being made of green cheese.....:laughing:~CS~:no:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You can either run 2 pieces of #4 - one from each panel- or in this case a #2 to the meter base. You can also do it as the inspector stated but why not just use the meter base. Around here that is a non issue for the power company but maybe there it is a problem- IDK


I was under the impression that CP&L, ugh I mean Duke ( :laughing: I laugh because I've not installed a service since Duke bought CP&L ) would allow the ground rod conductor in the meter base but not the cold water pipe conductor. By any chance do you have Duke's policy on this handy? Thanks if you do.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> ....
> 
> As such, these issues transcend what is '_code_', elevating to what is '_fundamental electrical theory'_
> 
> A grand ex. being the NEC forwards the notion the earth is _not_ a conductor, which is about as theoretically viable as the moon being made of green cheese.....:laughing:~CS~:no:


Isn't the issue that earth is a great conductor with all of it's parallel paths, but our connection to the earth at a low enough impedance makes using the earth as a conductor a little impractical, but most importantly, using the earth as a conductor sets up other problems (hence equipotential requirements now).


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think this is it

https://www.progress-energy.com/assets/www/docs/business/service_requirements_manual.pdf


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> My buddy from up in VA was installing a 400A service at his house. Leaving the meter base with 2 separate feeders to 2 200A MB panels. The inspector made him run a #2 from the cold water pipe to one panel then install a jumper to the other panel.
> 
> I told him by doing that he was creating a parallel path for neutral current from each panel back to the meter base and it was a no-no. Around here, we just hit one panel and leave it like that. I don't think that parallel path will be dangerous (PVC conduit).
> 
> What is required by your jurisdiction? How do you do this?


Nahhhh! Remembering that the the GEC is for lightning strikes it is to be connected to the first disconnect of the service.


----------



## Merlinhomeauto (Jan 31, 2014)

Here we would do the same but only use #4 as bounding size is determined by Main breaker size not service size.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I got up with the inspection department today and all I can say is I guess I misunderstood an inspector 16 years ago. I was wiring a Crown station that had 2 200A MB panels as the service disconnect. I had run a GEC from each panel. I would have bet money the inspector told me I only had to hit one panel. So, I guess I was wrong and he didn't say that (or not but we'll never know). That inspector retired a few years back.


----------

